# Dumb husband and smartphone



## Annettelynne13 (Jul 25, 2020)

My husband is accusing me of using his phone and number to make calls while sitting right here and he is using his phone, no I'm not. I have no access to his phone whatsoever. He is also saying that I have a parallel account with him on his phone and that I have given other people access to his phone. I have proven that the numbers he's accused me of having call here are spammers but now he's accusing me of making the phone calls off of his phone while he's got the phone in his hand which I'm not doing it is this even possible and how do I prove I'm not doing it, other than showing the history of my phone and there's been nothing like that made on my phone?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

We don't get involved in domestic disputes. the only thing I could say is the history should be sufficient. If it were possible to magically do what he's suggesting it's not something we would want to show people how to do in a public forum. You need to work it out yourselves or seek professional hands-on assistance.

In view of the above I'm closing this thread.


----------

